# Whats a good way to snake a urinal?



## vinpadalino

Do they make an auger for urinals, or a different snake?


----------



## plumbpro

general makes a good one for about $30, only used one once, so really I don't know how good they are as compared to other urinal augers. the general WC auger with a drop head is good, I like it anyway


----------



## user2090

Yes there are such augers. I however, prefer to pull it off the wall and verify that the line is clear, then clean up urinal.


----------



## 3Peasdrain

*snaking a urinal*

Yes Indie I agree with you the best way is to take the urinal off and make sure its not the drain line. Unless its an older style that has a cleanout plug at the base of the trap. Then at least you can snake it from there


----------



## rocksteady

If it's an integral trap urinal, the only real way to do it is to pull it off the wall. It doesn't take that much longer and you do a much better job. I don't know if I've ever gone to a clogged up urinal (except for one time when somebody pooped in it ) where the urinal was clogged and the drain line wasn't.








Paul


----------



## Airgap

The best way is to have an apprentice do it......


----------



## AssTyme

vinpadalino said:


> Do they make an auger for urinals, or a different snake?



You can't get tough with it as the cable bends/twists up very easy.


http://www.drainbrain.com/pro/urinalaugers.html


----------



## affordabledrain

To me the best way. Is to shopvac the urinal. Test the line by pouring clean water in it. If still will not drain. pull the urinal. I have had great results, with augering the urinal from the back. I have one customer where every 3 months I maintain their urinals.
I pull them take them outside. Auger from the back. You will be surprised at the amount of crap that will accumilate in a urinal in just 3 months. I than run the lines. attach urinals and collect pay.


----------



## vinpadalino

I'm getting the General auger, it's worth 20-30$. I used to put sizzle down the drain. That would eat all the calcium and lime. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Wow, has no one here seen a floor set urinal in a slab on grade building? Those are fun to snake especially when they've been calcified really badly. Theres only two real things you can do try and snake it with a power snake and hopefully you can get through the trap(try that first) Then calci-solve as a last resort. Otherwise a hammer, and bust out the urinal, and replace the trap.


----------



## 422 plumber

RW Plumbing said:


> Wow, has no one here seen a floor set urinal in a slab on grade building? Those are fun to snake especially when they've been calcified really badly. Theres only two real things you can do try and snake it with a power snake and hopefully you can get through the trap(try that first) Then calci-solve as a last resort. Otherwise a hammer, and bust out the urinal, and replace the trap.


I use "Urinal-Kleen" on most blocked urinals. I have a *Super-Sucker* to get the water out and then use the "Urinal-Kleen." I dump about a quart, let it stand for about 15 minutes, then dump about another quart and that usually does the trick. It has opened up traps that haven't drained right in years.


----------



## stillaround

I use calci-solve.... and I use urinal auger...and I pull them when it calls for it...the urinal auger is good down the overflow of a tub if its an easy in the trap hair blockage..urinal auger is a good tool.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Calci-Solve has hydrochloric acid in it. I think muriatic acid will eat porcelain. Doesn't 'Clobber' contain muriatic acid? Not sure.


----------



## plbgbiz

Tommy plumber said:


> Calci-Solve has hydrochloric acid in it. I think muriatic acid will eat porcelain. Doesn't 'Clobber' contain muriatic acid? Not sure.


Clobber is sulfuric acid. If restricted in the trap, it can break the urinal.


----------



## ap plumbing

*check if it has a vent*



vinpadalino said:


> Do they make an auger for urinals, or a different snake?


 blow in the vent to c if there is pressure in the line ,if there is pressure snake it from there.probably won't make as much money to take urinal off but very easier and cleaner .... urinals,pain in the butt..


----------



## Epox

If you have the time it's good to pull the urinal. For one thing you can clean it and the drain more effeciently, also very often I've found that by shutting off the flush valve very often the flush valve gets rekitted too.:thumbsup: 
I was in a convenience store once and vacuumed and rinsed the urinal and had actually put red caution tape to block peeps from using it while I went to truck. Came back and someone had used it.:furious: I again had to vacuum and rinse it. If I could have caught that guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Optimus Primer

next time cover it with saran wrap. Its hard to see and it will splash back all over him.




mpsllc said:


> If you have the time it's good to pull the urinal. For one thing you can clean it and the drain more effeciently, also very often I've found that by shutting off the flush valve very often the flush valve gets rekitted too.:thumbsup:
> I was in a convenience store once and vacuumed and rinsed the urinal and had actually put red caution tape to block peeps from using it while I went to truck. Came back and someone had used it.:furious: I again had to vacuum and rinse it. If I could have caught that guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pipe Rat

jjbex said:


> I use "Urinal-Kleen" on most blocked urinals. I have a *Super-Sucker* to get the water out and then use the "Urinal-Kleen." I dump about a quart, let it stand for about 15 minutes, then dump about another quart and that usually does the trick. It has opened up traps that haven't drained right in years.


Meh.........Who needs a Super Sucker, its just an extra trip to the truck. I do it myself, much faster. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

at least you waited until the guy left.




Pipe Rat said:


> Meh.........Who needs a Super Sucker, its just an extra trip to the truck. I do it myself, much faster. :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme

house plumber said:


> at least you waited until the guy left.



Just bring the truck :blink:

http://www.superproductscorp.com/supersucker/


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Pull it, snake it, K-50 or 60 depends on if 1 1/2 or 2" waste arm and then a screw driver/ putty knife to clean out the urinal assuming it's a wall hung and I like to rehang it using nylon closet bolts, and a WB tank to bowl gasket. If floor mounted you don't have any optons but to snake it, and more than likely if it's an antique the trap is gone and you have never loved digging as much as you will under a urinal who's trap is gone... YUUUUUMMMMY!!!


----------

